

Ask PG: What do you think of quantum computing? - jonbaer


======
pg
I know nothing about it.

~~~
pnr
Maybe this is timely:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMdHDHEuOUE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMdHDHEuOUE)

~~~
jonbaer
[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/computers-big-
data...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/computers-big-data/)

------
jpeg_hero
can you build one for $14k?

if not, pg won't know anything about it.

~~~
logn
And if the HN readership can't finish one in a hackathon or during a weekend
project, we wouldn't know either.

:)

------
tlb
I predict it won't work. Specifically, that the low levels of thermal and
other noise required to get a useful number of coherent qubits will be
unachievable, and a million dollars worth of quantum computer won't ever beat
a million dollars of regular computers.

I'd be delighted to be proven wrong, of course.

~~~
read
It takes courage to make bold predictions, and I admire that.

------
gaze
I think its fun science. I hope we'll get a bunch of coherent qubits one day,
but if not, what're ya gonna do.

------
late2part
As a wise philosopher (s.moz) once wrote, applicable to the issue knowledge of
quantum computing:

Shyness is nice and Shyness can stop you From doing all the things in life
You'd like to

------
wuschel
It's really tricky^n to boot one up. Like bio computers, this is still pretty
much ivory tower technology.

------
petervandijck
Where a bit can be 0, 1 or both.

